# Sticky  ---??< DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi S4 >??--- !!!READ BEFORE POSTING!!!



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*---««< DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi S4 >»»--- !!!READ BEFORE POSTING!!!*

If you have anything to add to this thread, please IM me and I will add it. Thanks.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi S4 (HarvVAG)*

 S4 B5 Buying tips & advice - arc9
 S4 wheel guide - scarzie
 S4 Motronic.pdf -  GLS-S4  
 RS4 Motronic.pdf -  GLS-S4  

 S4 stage guide
 The S4 Bible
 DTC code list  -  mybabyrulez 
 2.7T Engine cut away  -  Harv 
 S4 Block Diagram 
with Sensors and Probes  -  Kidstar 
 S4 Chip Guide  PhunkFX 
 Audi driveline stabilizers -  Jaybquick 
 German car wiki: Audi S4 -  lrohenaz 

 VW Audi PR Option Code Search -  Massboykie 
 S4 Badge styles -  my_01_S4 
 S4 Identify -  Pete S4


----------

